# OBS Crius in BLACK with velocity styled deck



## MorneW (19/11/15)

Hi guys,

Anyone stocking the OBS Crius in Black with velocity styled deck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

We have it in black, I will confirm the deck for you.

@Gizmo @Oliver Barry


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

@Stroodlepuff Thanks If it's the velocity deck I'm all over it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

@MorneW Just checked online, I don't believe it is the velocity style deck, it is an older version.

We have the one with this deck:


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

@Stroodlepuff Thanks. I really wanted the Velocity deck. Let's see if I can contain myself long enough for it to arrive.


----------



## Heckers (20/11/15)

Wow, i also want one of these with a velocity deck. Would prefer the white version though.
Looks like a nice tank.


----------

